# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - 4009 grafts MANUAL FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.

*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER

DR KORAY ERDOGAN*




- PATIENT'S AGE: 34

- NW - IV

- TOTAL DONOR CAPACITY: 7900 grafts

* Temporal, Parietal and Occipital density: 60 uf/cm2
* Parietal and Occipital Hair Diameter: 60 micron

- Total transplanted area  180 cm2

- OPERATION DETAILS: 4009 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.8 mm
Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit


* 460 single grafts
* 2085 double grafts
* 1402 triple grafts
* 62 multiple grafts

* General average Hair per Graft: 2.26

- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION: 4009 grafts were used to restore the patient's frontal area and vertex.

- FINASTERIDE: The patient doesnt use finasteride.

* Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were sent by the patient.





*Before the operation with wet hair*



*Operation   *  



*1,5 year after the operation*




*Before the operation with wet hair*



*Operation*



*1,5 year after the operation*




*Before the operation with wet hair*



*Operation*



*1,5 year after the operation*




*Before the operation with wet hair*



*Operation*



*1,5 year after the operation*



 
*Before the operation with wet hair*



*Operation*




*1,5 year after the operation*

----------


## GNX

life changing!

----------


## Oyster

did he dye his hair colour?

----------

